# Uk bank accounts



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

UK Bank account...What do people put as their new address when they move to Spain? Isnt putting a Spanish address gonna trigger "trouble"?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

andyviola said:


> UK Bank account...What do people put as their new address when they move to Spain? Isnt putting a Spanish address gonna trigger "trouble"?


No trouble whatsoever, a Spanish address was and is acceptable for both my U K accounts.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

What do you mean by trouble? When I moved to Spain almost 13 years ago I just contacted my bank and credit card provider and asked if there would be any problem in keeping my accounts open (there were none) so gave them my new address and they have continued to send statements, replacement credit/debit cards to my Spanish address ever since. Because of international agreements regarding the automatic exchange of information the banks now have to provide details of accounts held by overseas residents to the tax authorities in their country of residence (things like opening and closing balances at the year end) and I have no problem with that.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Just being very cautious. Thanks for advice. I just know that banks can sometimes behave unexpectedly like freezing accounts if you tell them the its owner is mentally incapacitated. Good to hear Spain doesnt fit into that category 😁


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

An important thing to know is that some, maybe all, UK banks will not allow you to open an account as a new customer If you do not live in U.K.

When I moved to spain in 1987 I changed the address for my four accounts and Visa account with Nationwide Building Soc. it has never been a problem .

I would have been very surprised to hear that a bank would do anything other than freeze an account if they discovered the holder had a mental problem. 

I know if they discover that a party to a joint account has died they will freeze the account. I told my wife if I die, close our joint account and put the money in her account, before doing anything else, even crying !


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Can you close a joint account with one signatory? No idea just asking 😁


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Juan C said:


> An important thing to know is that some, maybe all, UK banks will not allow you to open an account as a new customer If you do not live in U.K.
> 
> When I moved to spain in 1987 I changed the address for my four accounts and Visa account with Nationwide Building Soc. it has never been a problem .
> 
> ...


Beg to differ but it is possible to open a new bank account in England with a Spanish Account. The truth is that they do not like to advertise it but it is possible. Santander for instance and Barclays.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> Beg to differ but it is possible to open a new bank account in England with a Spanish Account. The truth is that they do not like to advertise it but it is possible. Santander for instance and Barclays.


Did you mean with a Spanish *address*?


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes absolutely. Google it.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Beach buddy said:


> Yes absolutely. Google it.



You are correct. BUT. Only until the UK leaves the EU unless there is an agreement.

All the UK banks have to offer EU citizens basic accounts but each bank can set its individual terms. All of the accounts are a type of non resident ones (and I know this because a workmate of mine set one up before he left Poland)

You will have to go in person to get your debit card as the UK bank will not post it to a foreign address.

Same goes for Spain. I had to collect and activate my card in the branch I opened the account in.

Existing accounts are no problem as you will have already passed the checks when you opened the original account. And I know people who have done this. And I asked at the Nationwide last time I was in there sorting out for our future move.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Some maybe all will NOT let you open an account.............. all I was saying was that this statement was not true


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I lost the sub thread within the thread lol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Beach buddy said:


> Some maybe all will NOT let you open an account.............. all I was saying was that this statement was not true


By EU law, UK banks MUST allow anyone (resident in UK or not) open a "Basic Account" if they have no other account in UK or not.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

andyviola said:


> UK Bank account...What do people put as their new address when they move to Spain? Isnt putting a Spanish address gonna trigger "trouble"?


The first lesson any wannabe Expat learns as they prepare to move abroad is to hold
onto as many of their existing British bank accounts, credit cards, savings accounts, etc
as possible.
For besides everything else like convenience when visiting friends and family back in the UK,
a British bank account will be very convenient when you retire and your British Pensions start
being paid into it.
Finally as mentioned before British banks etc have no problems accepting a Spanish address
as your home address when you move.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> a British bank account will be very convenient when you retire and your British Pensions start being paid into it.


UK state pension can be paid directly to your Spanish bank account with no charges and at a good rate of exchange. Many private and employment pensions, however, will only pay to Spain at a cost, so it makes sense to have those paid in the UK and only transfer them as a lump sum or use them for expenditure in the UK such as for British Corner Shop, Bravissimo or other UK sellers.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> UK state pension can be paid directly to your Spanish bank account with no charges and at a good rate of exchange. Many private and employment pensions, however, will only pay to Spain at a cost, so it makes sense to have those paid in the UK and only transfer them as a lump sum or use them for expenditure in the UK such as for British Corner Shop, Bravissimo or other UK sellers.


My largest pension provider (a former employer's scheme) will only pay into a UK account full stop, they won't even pay into a foreign account if the pensioner pays the charges. If I hadn't kept my UK account open I might have had problems.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Beach buddy said:
> 
> 
> > Some maybe all will NOT let you open an account.............. all I was saying was that this statement was not true
> ...


Yes I forgot that EU Directive when all the countries in the EU were told must do that 

However when I wanted to add my wife to an existing U.K. account. Firstly they would not permit that. The only offer was to open anew basic account but we would both have had to go in person to the bank. We live in spain 

Just on the point of retaining an account in U.K. for pensions payment. Have two pensions. My OAP is paid directly by DWP to my Spanish account the other is paid to my U.K. account Thus the OAP benefits from the very best exchange rates possible


----------

